# AOS survey



## SlipperFan (Jan 25, 2007)

The AOS has posted a survey on their website: http://aos.org/aos/
Members and non-members are encouraged to take the survey.

Mac users: here's our chance to ask the AOS to make their e-AOS program native on Macs -- there's a place for this in #32.


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 26, 2007)

done!!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 26, 2007)

I couldn't get the survey...just instructions about enabling cookies....Eric


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jan 27, 2007)

Done


----------



## Heather (Jan 27, 2007)

I did it the other day, and didn't think to mention the incompatibility issue. So, I did it again.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2007)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I couldn't get the survey...just instructions about enabling cookies....Eric


That's weird!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 28, 2007)

It was just Netscape....when I switched to Opera, it worked perfectly well...I use Netscape 7.2 (8.1 is awful), Opera, and Firefox.....anything but the evil Internet Explorer! Take care, Eric


----------

